# Char-Ansicht Bug?



## Possible (1. April 2006)

http://www.blasc.de/?c=115712

Feature, Bug, oder meine doofheit?
Das aktualisierungs datum stimmt und ist aktuell, blasc meldet keine fehler...
aber wo sind meine infos?
*durcheinander*

Hab PC jetzt leider schon aus, sonst würde ich nochma in blasc dingen reinschauen und so, aber ich denke irgendwie nicht das es na mir liegt...
Aber wenn doch las ich mich gerne beeleren, also: was zur hölle ist da falsch?^^

mfg Possible aka Jascha


----------



## Coi (1. April 2006)

selbes prblem »hier« 
hatte blasc sogar komplett deinstalliert und neu drauf gepackt. 

wenn ich wow schließe, bekomm ich die nachricht, dass es keien herold daten geben würde o_O. wenn ich versuche manuell zu uploaden bekomm ich folgende fehlermeldung:
Deine "BLASCProfiler.lua" ist leider ungültig, hast du den BLASCProfiler installiert?

jaaa hab ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apfelwiese (2. April 2006)

hab das selbe problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seamun (2. April 2006)

Kann ich auch bestätigen. Gibts ne offizielle Stellungnahme dazu vom BLASC-Team ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gogerry (2. April 2006)

Seamun schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich auch bestätigen. Gibts ne offizielle Stellungnahme dazu vom BLASC-Team ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja ich kann mich da auch nur anschließen... Leider.
Also ne stellungnahme wäre jetzt mal angebracht.
»http://www.blasc.de/?c=93852« 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zuu (2. April 2006)

jo, selbes problem....sieht irgendwie nicht wirklich schick aus so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (2. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

das Problem ist bekannt (siehe auch News). Wir arbeiten bereits an einer Lösung und bitten noch um etwas Geduld.


----------



## Moriazwerg (3. April 2006)

Na da bin ich jetzt doch mal beruhigt das ich nicht der einzige bin hab auch schon alles versucht sogar die Debug funktion aber nichts ging. Na dann hoffen wir mal das Blasc das schnell in den Griff bekommt.
*daumendrück*


----------



## Possible (4. April 2006)

Workaround:

also mich hat es jetzt einfach genervt das ich mien profil net sehen konnte.

 - Blasc profiler deinstallieren
 - \World Of Warcraft\WTF\Account\<AccountName>\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua löschen
 - Blasc profiler neu installieren

WoW starten alle sachen anschauen und so weiter. Spiel beenden.
Dann sollte er vernünftig Hochladen.
Ich hab aber ne halbe Stunde gewartet und da tat sich nichts, also hab ich mal den Manuellen Upload der Datei gemacht, und zack http://www.blasc.de/?c=115712 geht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Vermutung: Das AddOn wurde beim Update net richtig aktualisiert, und deswegen wurde die SavedVariables net richtig angelegt. Durch die Neuinstallation wurde wenigstens das korrigiert. Keine Ahnung ob der manuelle Upload jetzt zwingend notwendig bleibt, aber wenigstens ist erstmal das profil wieder da. Nur das Gold fehlt. EDIT: Gold geht doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DragoNoX (4. April 2006)

jop bei mir funzt es uch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Possible (5. April 2006)

- AutoModus ausschalten, das autoupdate macht es wieder kaputt...
 - Manuel uploaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowley (5. April 2006)

Possible schrieb:
			
		

> - AutoModus ausschalten, das autoupdate macht es wieder kaputt...
> - Manuel uploaden
> 
> 
> ...


Jo, ich hab auch grad festgestellt, dass beim Auto-Update ne leere Config mitinstalliert wird. Das ist ungünstig und wird so schnell wie möglich behoben. Eine Neueinstellung der gewünschten Daten sollte aber Abhilfe schaffen.


----------

